# The most expensive things your GSD ever destroy



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

hey guys pls share what is the most expensive thing your dog ever destroyed ? Picture is a plus hehe


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

When I first got Midnite he did not like couch cushions on the couch. I think he would have ate them if I didn't catch him all the time. Mine have never destroyed anything really.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

My son's homework. 

Hans did not have the opportunity to destroy things, but that one time, I was inside, they were on the patio, and my son wasn't paying attention. 

I actually emailed this to his teacher :spittingcoffee:


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

haha so the crumpled paper is your sons Homework  and midnight looks like an evil robotdog


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ace GSD said:


> haha so the crumpled paper is your sons Homework  and midnight looks like an evil robotdog


Well... It was his homework, LOL.
He brought it in that way and everyone had a good laugh.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

When Lisl earned her whole-house privilages she had never given the satellite remote a second look when out of her crate alone, but one day I came home to find a very well chewed remote.

That one wasn't going to be tuning anymore satellites in. Fortunately it was covered under my service agreement.

The remote is now carefully stowed away when I'm not home.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Im starting to think that i post this in the wrong dog breed forum lol.. maybe i should try husky.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Brand new cell phone... Thanks to American express, they paid for it. Always charge expensive electronics on a CC. Extended warranty's and protection.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

When Stella was a puppy, she ate a couch, chair, many eye glasses, cordless phones, and remotes, I was constantly at Rogers Cable with destroyed one. When I walked in, they laughed, so happy they never charged me! However, the worst was hubby left out a box of staples... Now, that was an expensive vet visit, four xrays to make sure, she did not swallow any!


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

The only thing mine ever half way destroyed was my google TV remote, still works, but half of it has nice markings on it


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

Last week after obedience class (ironically) we went over to friends for dinner and left Ruby in our Subaru. My husband checked on her 20 minutes later, and she had shredded the ceiling, chewed the drivers and passenengers seatbelts, and pulled the doorseal off two doors. Thankfully, she was fine... Except now I know we have seperation anxiety issues. Car is fixed. Cost $2500. Insurance paid most. We just payed our deductible. Crate training and kennel training are in our future.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

This happened years ago. I had adopted a 10 month old pup, Gypsy. A very good friend of mine was visiting from out of state. We were sitting at the kitchen table, having a few drinks, catching up on each others lives. My friend had kicked off her shoes. Gypsy had ate one of her shoes, $400, shoes. 
Good thing my friend is a dog person. We are still good friends, and now can have a good laugh over this.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WD ate one of my $150 Birkenstock shoes (brand new of course). When I picked them up from the repair shop they had put a milk bone in it.
Deja send my Chaco's to the company for repair and on the work sheet it said "dog victim". I never mentioned that but it seems to be common and recognizable.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Im starting to think that i post this in the wrong dog breed forum lol.. maybe i should try husky.


Oh yeah...the GSD has eaten/destroyed nothing. The huskies ate a rocking chair, the bathroom door, the toilet seat ( not the whole thing..), doorframes, a screen window (just the screening) the ceiling liner in the Jeep, and seemed to take greatest pleasure in slowly but surely ripping up rug in the family room. Ate quite a bit of it...oh, and the Easter Lillies


----------



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

My drivers license... -__-


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

OMG, I have so many pics of my last boys devastation. 

1. He dug a hole the size of a manhole in my mattress trying to get a toy. 

2. He dug a hole in the front if my couch, again, to get a toy

3. He destroyed a door trying to get through the cat door to the litter. Appearantly it was too small, he could not get in. So he made it bigger. 

4. So many pieces of jewelry

5. So much food gone

6. Pockets eaten out cause I left a treat in them

The list is endless. My new boy follows in his footsteps. Shoes, scrubs, underwear, socks, an expensive protection harness.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, I forgot one! The kid was returning to his post in Germany on a civilian flight after the other kids wedding and the dog (non-GSD) ate his ticket. Wasn't expensive except for the absolute meltdown of the soldier boy...


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Oh, I forgot the worst. Again this was a long time ago. We had a German Shep X, named Lobo. DH decided to take him to work one day. (DH is a farrier), When he was working on a horse, he had left Lobo in the truck. Went back to the truck in about 30 minutes, and the interior was destroyed. The seat was ripped down to the springs, teeth marks on the steering wheel, dash, and door. Lobo never went to work with him again.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Very fortunately Gunther is not a destroyer. We set strict guidelines (which somehow worked against all odds) on what is and isn't chewable. All his appropriate things go in his toy bin. Once and only once he chewed up a fall decoration of mine. I am very blessed with this dog


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well let's see, Vida has destroyed

The sleeping bag I use to cover the couch - more rips than sleeping bag now, and it was designed for -40 degree weather, so that'll tell you how pricey it was
Another sleeping bag of a friend now has giant gashes in it
The couch has several rips from where she decided foam is a good snack and went after more
Multiple frisbees
A pair of boxing gloves

And that's just in the 6 months I've had her


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

kr16 said:


> Brand new cell phone... Thanks to American express, they paid for it. Always charge expensive electronics on a CC. Extended warranty's and protection.


Whew!! At least I am not the only one losing a cell LOL. It worked to my advantage though...... this time. I had been holding onto the phone simply because I didn't want the hassle of switching to a new phone, nor had the time for the learning curve on a new phone. This forced me to upgrade.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

A $1.6K LED tree in my lawn.... :'(


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My golden has done more destruction then both GSD's together. Shoes, holes in the yard, 4 carpets, multiple beds, mail and he is a thief. I can't believe I still have a phone, he steals it whenever he can, right off the charger. He has come dangerously close to dropping it in the water. He also tells on himself , he leaves his ball wherever he stole something else.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

My current gsds haven't destroyed anything, but my border collie x has a list a mile long lol.
My gsd growing up was bad. She ate my eye glasses multiple times (they aren't cheap!) and had a thing for stuffed animals. 101 Dalmatians was popular and I had a whole family of noseless dalmations lol. 
When Eli was a puppy the only thing he chewed inappropriately was the corner of my My Smart Puppy book - it was funny.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My husband's partial plate


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Allie-

Couch(their couch, so no big deal really)
iPad, cracked to bits
Leather holsters, 3 of them. CUSTOM leather holsters. ~300 bucks
Otterbox (defender)
Various cords to vacuums, space heaters, power tools etc....
Bathrobe
Garden sprayer
Boots, lots of boots and dress shoes and belts(leather calls to her I think)
One sorta nice R/C buggy
Box of .45 ammo
Bottle of aspirin, big bottle 500 pills. She just ripped the top off and scattered the contents everywhere.
PS3 controller(s)
Laptop case and cords
Dog bed

and so forth....she has finally stopped her buzzsaw ways. It sounds like I left stuff laying around for her to get into. Which in a few instances is the case, but mostly it's her extreme curiosity and jaw-dropping athleticism that allowed her to gain access to so much. I bet some are thinking "crate that crazy dog" but that is a negative, she goes ballistic. Hurt herself kinda manic when crated. Was not an option. Wish it was, I'd have a lot more nice stuff to my name, but we both survived.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

The only thing Varik has destroyed was the wall when he was babygated in the hallway--$100-150. Though I still feel sorry that he has to be crated while I'm at work, oh well! He doesn't bother anything if someone is home, even if I leave him and go to another room for a few minutes.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo never destroyed anything of note until recently. He pulled the custom screens off of my custom bedroom windows and destroyed them. Apparently he decided that didn't get his point across enough so he pulled the custom screens off two of my custom kitchen windows, destroying both screens and totally breaking out two full panes of said kitchen window. 

He is now kenneled during the day. He's lucky I'm fond of him.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

My last GSD Maddie only destroyed two things her whole life. She chewed a video game controller after I spent much the day playing the game and ignoring her. The funny part is that she then hid the destroyed controller under the couch. "No dad, I don't know how that happened". The second was a big pillow with side bolsters--she chewed one of the bolsters a few weeks after we adopted her.

Linus is very fond of our rugs. He has destroyed the edges of several of them. 

A friends black lab was The Destroyer. He chewed through several doors after being locked in rooms. He also chewed every one of the window sills in the whole house down to nubs. The house was a rental. I bet the landlord never rented to someone with a dog again.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

brembo said:


> Allie-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm curious what happened with the box of ammo


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I do not have pictures... but when Titan was about 7 months old he ripped all the wall paper at his level off in his little area and ate through the dry wall (about a foot by foot square) straight to the beam... in addition to that he rounded the edges of 4 wooden stairs that he could reach.. all while I was at work one day. *sigh* I mean I knew I shouldn't leave things he could choke on or anything that could cause him harm.. I had no idea he would seek the house structure! All that dammage left me about $1200 less in the bank account.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thewretched said:


> I'm curious what happened with the box of ammo


Meeee tooo! Please share.... lol obvioulsy she is ok, but I want to know how that all went down..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> My golden has done more destruction then both GSD's together. Shoes, holes in the yard, 4 carpets, multiple beds, mail and he is a thief. I can't believe I still have a phone, he steals it whenever he can, right off the charger. He has come dangerously close to dropping it in the water. He also tells on himself , he leaves his ball wherever he stole something else.


He's not a thief ,he trades. he just doesnt check to see if you want his trade.The cell phone sounds like he's a little addicted like alot of teens. 

Lucky: He chewed the pull tab on my eastland boots.He was 1.

Daisy ate a bridge that had come loose. Oh and a cable remote more clothes and shoes then I ever want to remember. Wont even talk about the food.

Chevy - Two pairs of jeans, more underwear then I can count.She's 11.

Thunder - Two specailty pizzas from Wedgewood Pizza ,about 15 mile from my house dont get it very often and had brought two home for the family. It trook her less then 10 minutes to scope ,steal and hide. Took me half hour to figure out they were gone.


----------



## AFram (Oct 2, 2014)

Tyson has destroyed about 300.00 worth of playstation remotes and dexter has had about 400.00 worth of snowboard boots-


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado chewed a hole in my $300 pure silk duvet + $120 duvet cover on a whim and he was two years old! :crazy: Considering in his entire life he's only chewed my MacBook charger before that I decided the death penalty wasn't warranted but it was tempting...


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Family Pictures of my deceased parents.

These did not have monetary value but they are the definition of irreplaceable. I tear up just thinking of it. Ranger was accidentally closed into our bedroom one evening. It was a couple of hours before we noticed. In the interim he found a box of old photographs on the floor of my closet (door unfortunately left open). He did not touch any of the shoes in the closet but shredded and ate most pictures in that box. Other than that one incident he did not destroy anything. Slightly gnawed a couch leg and a gardening clog but neither were seriously injured.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Thewretched said:


> I'm curious what happened with the box of ammo


Not much. .45 comes in little cardboard boxes with Styrofoam trays that holds each round individually(well, these rounds in particular did). Box was shredded, foam was pretty well gone and the rounds were scattered about the house one with a good ding in it's side. She gave it a test bite.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Holes in both the living room and guest room carpet.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom...
Thunder - Two specailty pizzas from Wedgewood Pizza said:


> So funny!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My GSD was worse than my current beagle mix:

1. Husband's work cell phone. (His co-workers mounted it, with the words, "Annie's Revenge.")

2. My watch

3. My coffee table

My foster GSD chewed the leg on my antique dresser.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

It's funny reading everyone's posts and it reminds me, "oh yea, so an so chewed one of those up too" 

So mine have pretty much wiped out blinds, carpet, slippers, dry wall, Legos, dinosaurs ...
But the most expensive damage is the stuff they've done to each other, broken canines, incisors and a cruciate ligament tallying up over $7k for just last year alone. Most incidents invole Zoey and Ranger, both are over the top competitive and are no longer allowed to go out together for play.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Wife's shoes, 3 end tables, daughters toys, wife's teacher books she had used for years, banister to upstairs, cat's scratching post and toys, tv stand, walls at the corners, 3 beds I bought him and I'm sure I missed some lol! Glad he's finally out of chewing things up


----------



## sheplvr (Dec 29, 2013)

Sarah has chewed several holes in the carpet, but only in the bedroom to remind me she loves me. She has chewed 2 couch cushions, and chewed through 2 crate bottoms. (I got a metal one, that has stood strong so far.) 16 months and holding....Is she out of this phase yet? Not sure I believe it yet.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

jocoyn said:


> My husband's partial plate


Sorry, Jocoyn, but I find that hilarious! My husband would probably go down the dogs throat to retrieve that!


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

I love reading all of these, they are hilarious. My darling puppy has chewed

My fiancées parents glasses, wallet, and credit card. 
A BBQ gas cord. 
A shower loafer
An empty box of cat food.

Oh and every dog bed he's ever had


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

So reassuring to find out that my girl is not the only "chewer". When she was teething she chewed:

baseboards in kitchen
legs of kitchen chairs
a chunk of drywall in the bedroom 
my new jeans (trying to find the treats I left in the pocket)
toilet paper

Now at 10 months, we can leave the toilet paper on the roll, she's no longer interested in it. She's graduated to the shaw remote and the cordless phone!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Boy, after reading these stories, I feel I'm pretty lucky. My GSD nibbled on the rung of one of our kitchen bar stools and ate my glasses during his teething phase.

On the other hand, he dug a good size hole in my wall to wall carpeting thinking the lizard he saw slipping in the door and under the couch was really hiding in the carpet pile. He almost didn't make it till his next birthday:wild: Lucky for him most homes in Florida we have cement floors under our floor coverings:laugh:
Lynn & Traveler


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*NOTE: THIS HAPPENED BEFORE I LEARNED ABOUT CRATING DOGS!!!*

Of all the Hooligans I've ever owned, Tex was by far the most destructive. He taught me more about dog behavior than all the other Hooligans put together. 

When I lived in my townhouse in Crofton, MD he did over $5,000 worth of damage. Not sure what was the most expensive, probably replacing the wall-to-wall bedroom and living room/dining room carpets and repairing the sub-flooring in the bedroom, but here are a few of the things he destroyed:

An old couch down to the bare wood frame in my bedroom. 
Another couch down to the bare wood in my TV room.
A huge hole, maybe 16 inches more or less in circumference in my mattress and top of the innerspring so you could stick your head in the hole and see the floor.
BIG holes in the carpet in my bedroom down to the sub-flooring (including a little damage to the sub-flooring). 
BIG holes in the carpet in the living room/dining room down to the concrete foundation. For some reason, the only carpet he didn't destroy was in the hallway and TV room.
Draperies and curtains ... living room/dinning room/bedroom/TV room.
Some damage to the walls (not much).
Bent the el cheapo metal folding doors in the bedroom closet.
Thank God I turned the electricity off at the main switch before going to work every day: Chewed the electric cords to my clock radio, back-up clock, and two lamps.
Shoes/clothes

FINALLY I LEARNED ABOUT DOG CRATES ... and that was the end of the damage.

And yes, he got a lot of exercised and went to lots of dog training classes. He was the smartest dog I've ever owned (and most stubborn), IMHO I "think" he was just bored when I was at work ... he had lots of toys/bones/etc.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

HMMMMM. I see Andrew failed to mention shiloh. 6,000 dollars worth of show quality Boston Terrier. 
Shiggs may take the cake on this thread.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

My pup took out my alarm clock and hair dryer on the first night (unplugged). Yesterday, she locked me out of the house. I had to take the air conditioner out of a window so I could climb in. Don't know how she did it. It's the kind you have to push in and turn 90% to lock...


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

3 pairs of the exact same glasses months apart. 400 a pair.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Nothing really. I don't know if that means I have nothing expensive or if I'm just good at keeping the expensive stuff up. :crazy:

The most destruction ever done though was the first year I had Bailey. She was about 8 months old. She destroyed our X-mas tree. I was in the kitchen and next thing I know I hear a loud crash and run in to see her just going at it like its a filet minion or something.

I guess she didn't like the way we decorated it? Maybe something was in it? Or she thought something was in it? I never found anything other than what we put there. 

We cleaned it all up and redid it....she never bothered another tree again. This was 13 years ago. Some ornaments did break...maybe she got what she was after, lol.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL funny stuff.


----------



## Goddess Athena (Nov 11, 2012)

I must say, I HATED forums - until here. haha Not many understand being devoted GSD parents. Ours is our child. 

We were forced into a dinner out and reluctantly crated her as she was learning sep/anx self-control. SOMEHOW Athena pulled my BELOVED pillow through a 1" hole into her crate & destroyed it.

Should've ordered a pizza and stayed home for the amazing magic show! (HOW DID SHE DO THAT?! Check the distance!) :shocked: Spent 2 hours sneezing & prepping for the painters. Well played, little girl. Well played.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Goddess Athena said:


> I must say, I HATED forums - until here. haha Not many understand being devoted GSD parents. Ours is our child.
> 
> We were forced into a dinner out and reluctantly crated her as she was learning sep/anx self-control. SOMEHOW Athena pulled my BELOVED pillow through a 1" hole into her crate & destroyed it.
> 
> Should've ordered a pizza and stayed home for the amazing magic show! (HOW DID SHE DO THAT?! Check the distance!) :shocked: Spent 2 hours sneezing & prepping for the painters. Well played, little girl. Well played.


Oh my! Well played indeed Athena! Thank goodness you did crate her!


----------

